# Whats wrong about this picture



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Whats wrong with this picture?



> *The Big-3 and Rasheed Wallsce*
> 
> Having Pierce, Garnett and Allen fly to Michigan to meet with Rasheed Wallace....which drove home the point that the Celtics are all business in their approach to an 18th title for the franchise.
> 
> ...



*What's wrong....*is being a Knick-Fan for 40 something years our Knick Organization has never aproached a FA in that manner. 
For the last 40 years our Knick Owner would only allow big name headcoaches to be hired. 
The Larry Brown hiring was straight from the Knick Owner office (Dolan).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

When those guys *came*, it was definitely a good feeling.









Oh, that's not what you were talking about?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

^^^^
That's what I was thinking


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

maybe the fact that there is no picture:whoknows:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Maybe the fact that "Wallace" is not spelled with an S.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Maybe the fact that "Wallace" is not spelled with an S.


Thats what I was going to say.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*“When those guys came, it was definitely a good feeling,” Wallace said. 

That's the big picture.* 
The Knicks would've had a Championship if they would have gave some incentive to what players "Ewing, Oakley, and Starks" felt would've made the team better. 

At the end of the season Rasheed Wallace stated he was not going to sign with any team for under $10M per. 
In the above article he is saying its not about the money. 
I guess its not about the money, when u find a winning organization that listen to their top players, and let them go and pursue the player they feel will better the team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Walsh=overrated....he is not having a good summer. You ever wonder maybe some players are blackballing the Knicks organization? Some players have taken less money.....to sign elsewhere. I thought Walsh had all this credibility and the aura of D'Antoni the coach everyone _claims_ to want to play for, from what I read from the media and _some_ members on this board when they got here. All the hype, oh we are going to attract X, Y, and Z due to D'Antoni's system and Walsh's prestige. It's a joke, and so is this organization. Wake me up when they get a _real_ player on this team, it's just more of the same. This is why I'm happy it's baseball season, and the NFL is not to far behind.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Walsh=overrated....he is not having a good summer. You ever wonder maybe some players are blackballing the Knicks organization? Some players have taken less money.....to sign elsewhere. I thought Walsh had all this credibility and the aura of D'Antoni the coach everyone _claims_ to want to play for, from what I read from the media and _some_ members on this board when they got here. All the hype, oh we are going to attract X, Y, and Z due to D'Antoni's system and Walsh's prestige. It's a joke, and so is this organization. Wake me up when they get a _real_ player on this team, it's just more of the same. This is why I'm happy it's baseball season, and the NFL is not to far behind.



*Cosign* 

When the NBA sent out a memo to its teams on July 7 with the salary cap information for the 2009-10 season, it also included an attachment with some precautionary projections for 2010-11.

The league said it was possible that the $58 million cap could drop 2.5 to five percent, which would be as much as $8 million. And at that point, with cap flexibility in 2010 the primary goal, Knicks president Donnie Walsh hit the pause button on his plans to upgrade the roster this summer.

I guess that puts us in a 23 win season mess 
It is July 30th and we still have our MLE. 
It looks like the Knicks has become a FA last resort. 
Will we be the last resort for the 2010 FA too? 

*It will be August, and look where we stand in next season playoff race:* 
1) Boston
2) Cleveland
3) Orlando
4) Toronto
5) Atlanta 
6) Philly
7) Miami 
8) Washington
9) Chicago 
10) Charlotte 
11) New Jersey
12) Detroit
13) Lottery Team


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Who exactly took less money?*

Kidd got WAY more in Dallas and Grant Hill got a longer contract worth much more to a player in his position. So again.....all things equal, who did we lose? More power to him sticking to his plan and not panicking. Maybe it won't work out but having all that cap space will definitely pay off.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*And, oh yeah Kiyaman*

Which FAs were available that Ewing and Oakley could have made a successful pitch to? You're so quick to criticize, maybe you can enlighten me?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Who exactly took less money?*



alphaorange said:


> Kidd got WAY more in Dallas and Grant Hill got a longer contract worth much more to a player in his position. So again.....all things equal, who did we lose? More power to him sticking to his plan and not panicking. Maybe it won't work out but having all that cap space will definitely pay off.


actually the knicks offered the Hill 2 options 1 year at the MLE or a 3 yr. 10 million $ deal which is worth more than the 2 years 6.24 mil. offer he got from the suns...it was his choice which one he wanted.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*If that is true, and I don't know that it is...*

Not criticizing you, but I have read just as many reports that said the Knicks offered only the one year deal. Regardless, the money was nearly a wash and certainly not worth uprooting your family to play for a rebuilding team. The OP's point was that we have been shunned by players willing to go elsewhere for less. I called BS (so far) and stand by it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: If that is true, and I don't know that it is...*



alphaorange said:


> Not criticizing you, but I have read just as many reports that said the Knicks offered only the one year deal. Regardless, the money was nearly a wash and certainly not worth uprooting your family to play for a rebuilding team. The OP's point was that we have been shunned by players willing to go elsewhere for less. I called BS (so far) and stand by it.


i'll actually agree there isn't much of a difference ...but supposedly walsh is gonna be able to woo free agents, big ones under the same circumstances(uprooting them plus paying them less ) and i just dont see it happening its not like he has some great rep of wooing free agents like pat riley, or jerry west.

i look at it as test balloon and donnie failed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nah...not yet*

Grant Hill was the only realistic signee and he stayed where he already was...as did Kidd. I think he starts to fail when he offers comparable or better compensation, yet the players go elsewhere (as opposed to staying where they are).


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Walsh=overrated....he is not having a good summer. You ever wonder maybe some players are blackballing the Knicks organization? Some players have taken less money.....to sign elsewhere. I thought Walsh had all this credibility and the aura of D'Antoni the coach everyone _claims_ to want to play for, from what I read from the media and _some_ members on this board when they got here. All the hype, oh we are going to attract X, Y, and Z due to D'Antoni's system and Walsh's prestige. It's a joke, and so is this organization. Wake me up when they get a _real_ player on this team, it's just more of the same. This is why I'm happy it's baseball season, and the NFL is not to far behind.


Yeah honestly, I've known from the get-go bringing in Walsh wasn't great. He's not much of an upgrade over Zeke. 17 out of 18 playoff seasons.... no championships, really? REALLY? The only difference between Walsh and Zeke was that Thomas was way too trigger happy in pulling trades.


----------

